# englische Gewinde - jetzt aber genau ...



## StarAngler (28. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

nach intensiver Board-Suche zum Thema Angel-Gewinde habe ich festgestellt, dass es ein 3/8 Zoll-Gewinde ist.

Und jetzt etwas spezieller, die Board-Suche ergab da etwas zweideutiges.

Ist es jetzt ein BSF-Gewinde mit 20 Gängen pro Zoll oder ein UNC-Gewinde mit 16 Gängen je Zoll ???

Habe ein paar neuere Gewinde durchgezählt und bin auf 16 Gänge gekommen, habe aber noch ein paar alte Banksticks herumliegen, wo das Gewinde feiner ausschaut ...

|kopfkrat


----------



## Saugschmerle (28. August 2006)

*AW: englische Gewinde - jetzt aber genau ...*

*@ StarAngler*

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Gewindebohrersatz und ein Schneideisen beim größten Internetauktionshaus in dieser Galaxy sofortgekauft. Es ist das BSF3/8 20 Gänge pro Zoll.
Das paßt in meine Erdspieße ebenso wie aufs Aussengewinde der Futterschaufel bzw.Bissanzeiger.
Also definitiv das BSF-Gewinde.
Kleiner Tip am Rande: wewewe.gewindebohrer.de ist der
Verkäufer.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## Klaus S. (28. August 2006)

*AW: englische Gewinde - jetzt aber genau ...*



Saugschmerle schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip am Rande: wewewe.gewindebohrer.de ist der
> Verkäufer.
> 
> Gruß Saugschmerle


 
#6 #6 #6  Stimmt alles und genau dort hab ich auch gekauft :m


----------



## StarAngler (29. August 2006)

*AW: englische Gewinde - jetzt aber genau ...*



StarAngler schrieb:


> ...Habe ein paar neuere Gewinde durchgezählt und bin auf 16 Gänge gekommen ...



Da war wohl wieder der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken - UNC ist wesentlich günstiger als BSF ...

Der oben genannte Netz-Händler war auch mein Favorit, zumal auf die Schnelle der Einzige, wo BSF zu finden war.

Dank Euch #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. September 2006)

*AW: englische Gewinde - jetzt aber genau ...*

Nur mal als Info, beim Hiesiegen Werkzeugfachhändler hab ich für nen 2er satz Handgewindebohrer 9,9€ und das Schneideisen 12€ hingelegt...

Die Genaue Gewindebezeichnung ist Witworth Fine 3/8"x20 BSF

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## StarAngler (4. September 2006)

*AW: englische Gewinde - jetzt aber genau ...*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Nur mal als Info, beim Hiesiegen Werkzeugfachhändler hab ich für nen *2er satz Handgewindebohrer 9,9€* und das *Schneideisen 12€* hingelegt...



Glückwunsch !!!

War bei mir ein bisschen teurer, je Satz an die 20€, egal ist jetzt zu spät ...

|wavey:


----------

